# Rescaling a DTP



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I have used up the supplied Sage descaler and as I have several descaler products around the house as we live in a hard water area I wondered if there would be any issues using one of these.

I have some Puly left over from when I had a Gaggia and also citric acid which we have used in the kettle. Reading some of the threads the recommendation is to use Sulphamic acid which seems more aggressive than citric. The issue appears to be the dwell time in the thermocoils. But surely if I use the Puly I can initially run some through to get hot and then switch pump off and let it dwell for 10 secs or so and then repeat until the tank is empty.

Can anyone see any problems with this?

Richard


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

RichD1 said:


> I have used up the supplied Sage descaler and as I have several descaler products around the house as we live in a hard water area I wondered if there would be any issues using one of these.
> 
> I have some Puly left over from when I had a Gaggia and also citric acid which we have used in the kettle. Reading some of the threads the recommendation is to use Sulphamic acid which seems more aggressive than citric. The issue appears to be the dwell time in the thermocoils. But surely if I use the Puly I can initially run some through to get hot and then switch pump off and let it dwell for 10 secs or so and then repeat until the tank is empty.
> 
> ...


 I used citric acid regularly for a while and whilst I thought it was doing a good job it really wasn't.

I found kilrock (lactic acid) worked much better


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Tom, did you do the process I outlined about starting and stopping to allow a dwell time in the thermocoil?

Richard


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

RichD1 said:


> Hi Tom, did you do the process I outlined about starting and stopping to allow a dwell time in the thermocoil?
> 
> Richard


 I think I used to stop it for 5-10 mins


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

So what did you see as the difference between citric and Kilrock?

Richard


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

I use citric acid all the time it does a great job for me just make sure it's as pure as possible 100% not diluted also make sure its food grade


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just checked and Puly is a mixture of citric and tartaric but it doesn't say the % mix. As Tartaric acid is more expensive I guess that the addition of citric makes it more cost effective. They are both fruit based so should have similar properties but tartaric is more acidic.

I've used Puly in my Sage glass kettle and it certainly cleans better than just straight citric.

Thanks, I'll give it a go.

Richard


----------

